
Show HN: Skeleton Reactjs - danilowoz
http://skeletonreact.com/
======
onion2k
You can make really nice skeleton loading elements using CSS. [https://css-
tricks.com/building-skeleton-screens-css-custom-...](https://css-
tricks.com/building-skeleton-screens-css-custom-properties/)

